# Defining the generations



## Varyafiriel

A further possibility to define the generations (by E. Alan Meece 1997)

"Seekers and founders," 1885-1897 (Generation T-a)
"The flaming wits," 1898-1904 (Generation T-b) 


"The organization men (and women)," 1904-1913 (Generation U-a) 
"The techno-altruists," 1914-1919 (Generation U-b)


"The warm souls," 1920-1929 (Generation V-a)
"The rebels without a cause," 1930-35 (Generation V-b) 
"The silent generation," 1935-1939 (Generation V-c) 


"The war babies," 1939-1946 (Generation W-a)
"The baby boomers," 1946-1956 (Generation W-b)
"The baby boomers, part two," 1957-62 (Generation W-c)


"The techno-punks," 1963-1969 (Generation X-a) 
"The mellow ones," 1970-1974 (Generation X-b)
"The explorers," 1975-1981 (Generation X-c) 
"Explorers, part two," 1982-84 (Generation X-d) 


"The benevolent entrepreneurs," 1984-88 (Generation Y-a)
"The committed ones," 1989-94 (Generation Y-b)
"The flame throwers," 1995-98 (Generation Y-c)


"The universal free spirits," 1999-2010 (Generation Z-a)
"Lonely rebels," 2011-2018 (Generation Z-b) 
"Silent searchers," 2018-2025 (Generation Z-c)


"Green pioneers," 2025-2032 (Generation A-a)


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

baby boomer part one is usually 1946 to 1954
baby boomer part two is usually 1955-1964

I want to be a "flaming wit"


----------



## Queen of Cups

I was born in 81. So, depending on the cut off, I get put in both X and Y. I identify with parts of both.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

Why do we have names for two and a half generations that haven't been born yet? "Lonely rebel" seems like a dramatic title, when the oldest of that generation has just turned six.


----------



## leictreon

So I'm a flamethrower?


----------



## bremen

I'm not sure about the names, but I like the idea of making separate small groups out of the already big generations.


----------



## SharksFan99

I don't agree with the concepts of generations, but there's absolutely no way someone born in 1999 belongs in the same generation as those born in 2010 and not those born just a year earlier (1998). I belong in the same generation with a seven year old, but not with a 19 year old? What a load of bull.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

It looks like cohort groups.
The "baby boom" generation needs to be broken up a few more times.



ColdNobility said:


> I'm not sure about the names, but I like the idea of making separate small groups out of the already big generations.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

It's also bizarre to give names to generations that haven't been born yet.



SharksFan99 said:


> I don't agree with the concepts of generations, but there's absolutely no way someone born in 1999 belongs in the same generation as those born in 2010 and not those born just a year earlier (1998). I belong in the same generation with a seven year old, but not with a 19 year old? What a load of bull.


----------



## Longaotian00

It's just ridiculous, seriously Gen y is only 14 years long but then Gen z is 26 years long, what?!?


----------



## Rainbowz

Longaotian00 said:


> It's just ridiculous, seriously Gen y is only 14 years long but then Gen z is 26 years long, what?!?


The Generation X span according to this website's definition is only 11 years long. They need to fix it.


----------



## 408610

Rainbowz said:


> The Generation X span according to this website's definition is only 11 years long. They need to fix it.


*Yes i agree that Personality Cafe define the span of MTV Generation/Generation X which is only 11 years long.And it is quite short.And there is no way that Gen Y started in 1977 and they need to fix and change it. http://personalitycafe.com/generati...ant-defining-generations-cusp-zones-like.html. And i disagree with what Geisterhund did with the spans of Generations according to his definition because they wanted move me(1997 born babies),1998,1999 born babies to Early Plural/Z/ However,They agree that Baby boomers and gen X cusp started from 1963 to 1966 with 1965 and 1966 leaning towards MTV Generation and 1963 and 1964 Baby Boomers.I disagree with them on start of core X,Cusp Zone of X and Y and Early Y.Here is how my span of Generation looks like. It goes like this.If i type I do not know and then Please help me with the start of the youth culture because i do not think if i am on the right track or not)*

*1910 to 1927-Greatest Generation(Their Youth Culture started from Late 1925/26 to Late 1943/Mid 1944)(WW2)*

*1928 to 1945-Silent Generation(Their Youth Culture started from Late 1944/Early 1945 to Late 1961/Mid 1962)(The Final Year of WW2 ,USSR,Vietnam War,Cold War and The Inauguration of John F Kennedy(JFK)*

*1946-1949-Early BB(Their youth culture started from Early/Late 1962 to Late 1965)(The Assassination and The Murder of John F Kennedy(JFK) and The Inauguration of Lyndon B Johnson)

1950-1960-Core BB(Their Youth Culture started from Early 1966 to Late 1976)(Lyndon B Johnson,The inauguration of Richard Nixon,Gerald Ford,Vietnam War ended in 1975,The Murder and Assassination of Martin Luther King Jr and Jimmy Carter's Election)

1961-1962-Late BB(Their Youth Culture started from Early 1977 to Late 1978)The inauguration of Jimmy Carter)

1963-1964-Cusp Zone but leaning towards BB(Their Youth Culture started from Early 1979-Late 1980/Mid 1981)(Ronald Reagan Election,The inauguration of Ronald Reagan(I do not know)*

*1965-1966-Cusp zone but leaning towards MTV(Their Youth Culture Started from Early/Late 1981 to Late 1982)( the start of MTV and Thriller)

1967-1968-Early MTV Group with Slight Late Boomers qualities (Their Youth Culture Started from Early 1983 to Late 1984)(MTV's Breakthrough and 3rd Generation of Gaming Consoles)

1969-1977-Core MTV Group(Their Youth Culture Started from Early 1985 to Late 1993)(Ronald Reagan Reelection 1984,George H.W Bush Election,George H.W Bush,Cold War Ended,USSR Dissolved on 31st December 1991,Michael Jackson's Bad,Protest of Tianmen Square 1989,4th,5th Generation of Gaming Consoles,Bill Clinton Election and Bill Clinton(William Jefferson Clinton/Blythe III)

1978-1979- Late MTV group with slight early Millennials qualities(Their Youth Culture Started from Early 1994 to Late 1995)(The Death of Kurt Cobain and Windows 95)

1980-1981-Cusp Zone leaning towards Late MTV(Their Youth Culture Started from Early 1996 to Late 1997/Early/Mid 1998)(Windows 98,The Final Championship of Michael Jordan and the Bulls and Old School of NBA's Final Year)
*
*1982-1983-Cusp Zone Leaning towards Early Millennials(Their Youth Culture Started from Early/Late 1998 to Late 1999)(Bill Clinton's Impeachment(William Jefferson Blythe III/Clinton),Windows 98 SE,6th Generation of Gaming Console and (Y2K)

1984-1985-Early Millennials Group with slight late MTV qualities(Their Youth Culture Started from Early 2000 to Late 2001)(George W Bush Election,Windows ME,Windows 2000,Windows XP,George W Bush and 9/11)

1986-1996-Core Millennials Group(Their Youth Culture started from Early 2002 to Late 2012)(Iraq War,Great Recession/Obama Election 2008,Barack Obama,7th,8th Generation of Gaming Console,Apple Iphone,Smartphone,Social Media,Windows Vista,Windows 7,Windows 8,The Death of Michael Jackson,Obama Reelection 2012,Electropop,Synthpop, EDM(Electronic Dance Music),CEDM(Christian Electronic Dance Music) and Gangnam Style

1997-1998-Late Millennials group with slight early Plural qualities(Their Youth Culture started from Early 2013 to Late 2014)(I Got A Boy,Windows 8.1,Let it Go by Indina Menzel and Demi Lovato,Youtube Music Awards 2013 and Taylor Swift 1989)

1999-2000-Cusp zone but lean towards Late Millennials(Their Youth Culture started from Early 2015 to Late 2016/Mid 2017)(See You Again,Windows 10,Donald Trump's Election or Donald Trump's inauguration(i do not know) 
*
*2001-2002-Cusp zone but lean towards Early Plural so Plural are people who were born from 2001-Present(Their Culture started from Early/Late 2017)*


----------



## 408610

Deleted


----------



## SharksFan99

Rainbowz said:


> The Generation X span according to this website's definition is only 11 years long. They need to fix it.


I agree. Personally, I don't think anyone born in the '70s should be considered a Millennial. Most sources tend to view Late '70s babies as being Gen X as well, so it's strange that Personality Cafe groups them with Millennials.

This is completely unrelated, but I noticed that you created an account on inthe00s this morning. Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Rainbowz

SharksFan99 said:


> I agree. Personally, I don't think anyone born in the '70s should be considered a Millennial. Most sources tend to view Late '70s babies as being Gen X as well, so it's strange that Personality Cafe groups them with Millennials.
> 
> This is completely unrelated, but I noticed that you created an account on inthe00s this morning. Welcome to the forums!


Thanks lol. I kinda like inthe00s a bit more than Personality Cafe when it comes to talking about Generations. I feel like the community there is more friendlier for some reason


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

Flame throwers, eh? 1995-1998 borns were in college for Trump's election, so I ain't gonna doubt it.


----------



## SharksFan99

Rainbowz said:


> Thanks lol. I kinda like inthe00s a bit more than Personality Cafe when it comes to talking about Generations. I feel like the community there is more friendlier for some reason


Yeah, me too. Inthe00s is a lot more active as well and has more interesting discussions.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

From now on, I will consider myself a member of Generation Flaming Wits. My days as a "Baby Boomer" are over. I prefer to be a Wit and Flaming, rather than a Perpetual Baby.
Life is now good.
:rockon:


----------



## jaderose23

andrewyu2005 said:


> *Yes i agree that Personality Cafe define the span of MTV Generation/Generation X which is only 11 years long.And it is quite short.And there is no way that Gen Y started in 1977 and they need to fix and change it. http://personalitycafe.com/generati...ant-defining-generations-cusp-zones-like.html. And i disagree with what Geisterhund did with the spans of Generations according to his definition because they wanted move me(1997 born babies),1998,1999 born babies to Early Plural/Z/ However,They agree that Baby boomers and gen X cusp started from 1963 to 1966 with 1965 and 1966 leaning towards MTV Generation and 1963 and 1964 Baby Boomers.I disagree with them on start of core X,Cusp Zone of X and Y and Early Y.Here is how my span of Generation looks like. It goes like this.If i type I do not know and then Please help me with the start of the youth culture because i do not think if i am on the right track or not)*
> 
> *1910 to 1927-Greatest Generation(Their Youth Culture started from Late 1925/26 to Late 1943/Mid 1944)(WW2)*
> 
> *1928 to 1945-Silent Generation(Their Youth Culture started from Late 1944/Early 1945 to Late 1961/Mid 1962)(The Final Year of WW2 ,USSR,Vietnam War,Cold War and The Inauguration of John F Kennedy(JFK)*
> 
> *1946-1949-Early BB(Their youth culture started from Early/Late 1962 to Late 1965)(The Assassination and The Murder of John F Kennedy(JFK) and The Inauguration of Lyndon B Johnson)
> 
> 1950-1960-Core BB(Their Youth Culture started from Early 1966 to Late 1976)(Lyndon B Johnson,The inauguration of Richard Nixon,Gerald Ford,Vietnam War ended in 1975,The Murder and Assassination of Martin Luther King Jr and Jimmy Carter's Election)
> 
> 1961-1962-Late BB(Their Youth Culture started from Early 1977 to Late 1978)The inauguration of Jimmy Carter)
> 
> 1963-1964-Cusp Zone but leaning towards BB(Their Youth Culture started from Early 1979-Late 1980/Mid 1981)(Ronald Reagan Election,The inauguration of Ronald Reagan(I do not know)*
> 
> *1965-1966-Cusp zone but leaning towards MTV(Their Youth Culture Started from Early/Late 1981 to Late 1982)( the start of MTV and Thriller)
> 
> 1967-1968-Early MTV Group with Slight Late Boomers qualities (Their Youth Culture Started from Early 1983 to Late 1984)(MTV's Breakthrough and 3rd Generation of Gaming Consoles)
> 
> 1969-1977-Core MTV Group(Their Youth Culture Started from Early 1985 to Late 1993)(Ronald Reagan Reelection 1984,George H.W Bush Election,George H.W Bush,Cold War Ended,USSR Dissolved on 31st December 1991,Michael Jackson's Bad,Protest of Tianmen Square 1989,4th,5th Generation of Gaming Consoles,Bill Clinton Election and Bill Clinton(William Jefferson Clinton/Blythe III)
> 
> 1978-1979- Late MTV group with slight early Millennials qualities(Their Youth Culture Started from Early 1994 to Late 1995)(The Death of Kurt Cobain and Windows 95)
> 
> 1980-1981-Cusp Zone leaning towards Late MTV(Their Youth Culture Started from Early 1996 to Late 1997/Early/Mid 1998)(Windows 98,The Final Championship of Michael Jordan and the Bulls and Old School of NBA's Final Year)
> *
> *1982-1983-Cusp Zone Leaning towards Early Millennials(Their Youth Culture Started from Early/Late 1998 to Late 1999)(Bill Clinton's Impeachment(William Jefferson Blythe III/Clinton),Windows 98 SE,6th Generation of Gaming Console and (Y2K)
> 
> 1984-1985-Early Millennials Group with slight late MTV qualities(Their Youth Culture Started from Early 2000 to Late 2001)(George W Bush Election,Windows ME,Windows 2000,Windows XP,George W Bush and 9/11)
> 
> 1986-1996-Core Millennials Group(Their Youth Culture started from Early 2002 to Late 2012)(Iraq War,Great Recession/Obama Election 2008,Barack Obama,7th,8th Generation of Gaming Console,Apple Iphone,Smartphone,Social Media,Windows Vista,Windows 7,Windows 8,The Death of Michael Jackson,Obama Reelection 2012,Electropop,Synthpop, EDM(Electronic Dance Music),CEDM(Christian Electronic Dance Music) and Gangnam Style
> 
> 1997-1998-Late Millennials group with slight early Plural qualities(Their Youth Culture started from Early 2013 to Late 2014)(I Got A Boy,Windows 8.1,Let it Go by Indina Menzel and Demi Lovato,Youtube Music Awards 2013 and Taylor Swift 1989)
> 
> 1999-2000-Cusp zone but lean towards Late Millennials(Their Youth Culture started from Early 2015 to Late 2016/Mid 2017)(See You Again,Windows 10,Donald Trump's Election or Donald Trump's inauguration(i do not know)
> *
> *2001-2002-Cusp zone but lean towards Early Plural so Plural are people who were born from 2001-Present(Their Culture started from Early/Late 2017)*


oh I forgot to comment on this. Here's the definition of youth

Youth - Definition | United Nations Educational, Scientific and Cultural Organization

someone born in 1996 actually just began their youth in 2011 not 2002.... Only ones who spent their youth in 2002-2012 would be 86-88 maybe you could squeeze 89 in there. I actually am still a youth right now it doesn't end until next year and I was born way before 1996 myself. Someonebonr in 1996 would end their youth in 2021. They started their youth in 2011 and 2012 not ended.


----------



## Dustanddawnzone

> "Lonely rebel" seems like a dramatic title, when the oldest of that generation has just turned six.


I know. What if that generation doesn't live up to its name?


----------



## jaderose23

The way I see it is this babyboomers start in late 1945 and end in 1961. Starting with Harry Truman's presidency and ending when jfk takes office. The first wave is 1945-1950 the second wave is 1950-1955. The third wave is 1955-1961.

Generation x starts in 1962/1961. Starting with jfk's presidency and end after Gerald ford's presidency. The first wave are the Vietnam war babies the core 60's babies until 1967. They next ones are the core x 1967-1972. The latter is identical to gen y's early portion 1972-1977. 1972-1983 are very similar to each other but it's always considered two different generations even though these people have a lot in common with each other.

Gen y's core is clearly the 80's babies 83-88. The latter portion are after the Reagan days and the end of the cold war/gulf war 1988-1993. Basically starting from jimmy carter's presidency until Bill Clinton's presidency.

Gen z is starting with Bill Clinton's presidency. The 90's babies are the oldest of the generation and the first wave. The core starts in 2000 especially when George Bush takes office. These are the ones who don't remember 9/11 and weren't around with the 90's events at all. The latter portion is still in middle school or younger 2005-2010.


----------



## prodanny288

I don't care that much about Generations, but I consider myself to be a Y/Z Cusp but leaning Z


----------



## THY9899

Speechless...1999ers will always be the exception from any other 90's babies.Luckily my country(or society) don't use gen Y or Z terms LOL......


----------



## unicornic

In my opinion, the absolute 100% peak Generation Z birth year is 2005. You would have been born the same year YouTube came out, you would have still been in your toddler years during the release of the iPhone, thus having no memory of the pre-iPhone world. You would still be in preschool during the release of the iPad. By the time Smartphones rose in popularity you would have only been in Kindergarten. You would be the first to have never started elementary in the 2000's. Most of this still holds true for those born after 2004.

Edit: I am NOT suggesting to start Gen Z in 2005. Yes, I know some people born before 2005 are still Gen Z, but I'm talking specifically about the peak of Z.


----------



## CaboBayCaptain1297

How generations should be redefined;

*1892-1900 = Lost Generation*
The generation most affected by World War I as they were in their late teens to mid twenties during the war and therefore in the perfect shape to fight in it. Would be the "Lost" Generation due to growing up as kids in the rather quiet and uneventful world of the late 1890s to early 1910s only to have that innocence shattered by World War I. Would've been the last generation to really grow up in the horse and buggy era before the automobile took off. 

*1901-1909 = Interbellum Generation*
Would've been under 18 by the time World War I ended but also too old and out of shape by the time World War II started. Would've came of age during the Prohibition Era when gangsters started becoming powerful, and were the generation that popularized the Roaring Twenties; jazz, feature length films, and a more liberal sense of fashion for women. 

*1910-1918 = Older GIs*
Would've been in their twenties to thirties and most likely already married with children by the time World War II started. Would've still left these families to fight in this war, but were not as likely to contribute to the baby boom generation when they got home. Would've grown up as kids during America's prosperity following World War I, only to experience their teen years during the Great Depression. Would've popularized talkie films during their coming of age years.

*1919-1927 = Younger GIs*
The primary target of World War II as they were in their late teens to mid twenties during the war, and therefore in the perfect shape to fight in it. Would've been born during an era of good times, but still would've been children when the Great Depression occurred. For this reason, they conformed more to American society during America's economic miracle following World War II, which led them to create the baby boom generation.

*1928-1936 = Silent Generation*
All under 18 by the time World War II ended, but born before it, along with a pre-baby boom, started. Would've however fought in the Korean War, and would've therefore still contributed to the baby boom after coming home from that. Grew up during the Great Depression and World War II, but came of age during an era of good times, and therefore more likely to conform to the American Dream.

*1937-1945 = War Babies*
World War II technically started in 1937 between Japan and China, and there also was a bit of a growth in birth rates that year, and those born during WW2 are often known as "pre-Boomers" because of this. Came of age in the mid 50s through mid 60s, which was the pinnacle of the Civil Rights Movement, so they could also be known as the Civil Rights Generation. Would've listened to the likes of Elvis Presley, Chuck Berry, Ray Charles, and Johnny Cash during their teenage years, and it was this generation in which people that popularized Boomer culture such as the Beatles, The Beach Boys, The Who, and Jimi Hendrix were born in.

*1946-1954 = Post-War Boomers*
The generation born after World War II and grew up as kids during the prosperous years of the 50s and 60s. Came of age during the mid 60s to early 70s, which was during the Vietnam War, which was an infamous topic among this generation so many would dodge the draft for that war and would join the Flower Children movement, giving them the nickname of the Hippie Generation. Are a lot more socially liberal and social cause oriented than previous generations because of these experiences. 

*1955-1963 = Generation Jones* 
In the traditional generation diagram are grouped with Baby Boomers, but in reality would actually have more in common with the cohort following. Are a lot more conservative than their Post-War counterparts, as they would've came of age during the mid 70s to early 80s and would therefore would've been more affected by the disastrous Carter presidency than the Vietnam War. Would've been the first generation to enjoy technology and media that set the stage for the ending years of the 20th century during their high school and/or college years, such as the Personal Computer, video games, hip hop music, and Star Wars. 

*1964-1972 = Reagan Generation* 
The last generation to come of age during the Cold War. Were in high school and college as the Iron Curtain came crumbling down, with Ronald Reagan going on to bankrupt the Soviet Union with his 'Star Wars' program, with Reagan's Berlin Wall Speech, and the Fall of the Berlin Wall itself. Popularized MTV during their high school and college years, and listened to R&B, hip hop, hair metal, and dance pop as a result of it. Also commonly known as the Breakfast Club Generation due to their age when that movie came out.

*1973-1981 = Grunge Generation* 
First cohort to come of age after the Cold War. Are a lot more liberal than their Reagan Generation counterparts, as it was this cohort that popularized the Grunge counter culture movement, and would've been very fond of Bill Clinton due to Bush Sr's Gulf War. Would've been the first generation to use the modern PC (Windows 95) during college, and the first generation to take video games seriously, as they were kids during the Atari and NES days and came of age during the Genesis/SNES and PS1/N64 days. 

*1982-1990 = Millennials* 
Also commonly referred to as the "9/11" Generation" as they were in their preteens and teens when the event occurred. Would've been coming of age during Bush's campaign and presidency, which they would remember so infamously particularly due to the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, though the Financial Crisis of 2007-08 also didn't help matters much. Are a very liberal cohort, and strong supporters for Barack Obama in 2008. Would've popularized Millennium Hip Hop (Eminem, 50 Cent, Nelly, etc.), pop-punk, emo, nu metal, and alternative metal during their high school and college years.

*1991-1999 = Centennials* 
Last generation born in years that begin with a "1". Would've all been in college during the Obama and Trump presidencies in which the Alt-Right and Marxist-Left movements have divided the country. Very anti-war and less likely to trust the US government due to its history in the Middle East and leaked documents from Wikileaks. Also the first generation to use smartphones, tablets, and use digital movie and TV streaming media during their coming of age years, and would've popularized electropop, indie, and rap ballad pop during their high school and college years.

*2000-2008 = iGeneration*
First generation born in years that begin with a "2". Still haven't came of age yet, so still too early to determine, but will be heavily affected by the political situation regarding the Alt-Right and Marxist-Left.


----------



## 408610

SlyCooper97 said:


> How generations should be redefined;
> 
> *1892-1900 = Lost Generation*
> The generation most affected by World War I as they were in their late teens to mid twenties during the war and therefore in the perfect shape to fight in it. Would be the "Lost" Generation due to growing up as kids in the rather quiet and uneventful world of the late 1890s to early 1910s only to have that innocence shattered by World War I. Would've been the last generation to really grow up in the horse and buggy era before the automobile took off.
> 
> *1901-1909 = Interbellum Generation*
> Would've been under 18 by the time World War I ended but also too old and out of shape by the time World War II started. Would've came of age during the Prohibition Era when gangsters started becoming powerful, and were the generation that popularized the Roaring Twenties; jazz, feature length films, and a more liberal sense of fashion for women.
> 
> *1910-1918 = Older GIs*
> Would've been in their twenties to thirties and most likely already married with children by the time World War II started. Would've still left these families to fight in this war, but were not as likely to contribute to the baby boom generation when they got home. Would've grown up as kids during America's prosperity following World War I, only to experience their teen years during the Great Depression. Would've popularized talkie films during their coming of age years.
> 
> *1919-1927 = Younger GIs*
> The primary target of World War II as they were in their late teens to mid twenties during the war, and therefore in the perfect shape to fight in it. Would've been born during an era of good times, but still would've been children when the Great Depression occurred. For this reason, they conformed more to American society during America's economic miracle following World War II, which led them to create the baby boom generation.
> 
> *1928-1936 = Silent Generation*
> All under 18 by the time World War II ended, but born before it, along with a pre-baby boom, started. Would've however fought in the Korean War, and would've therefore still contributed to the baby boom after coming home from that. Grew up during the Great Depression and World War II, but came of age during an era of good times, and therefore more likely to conform to the American Dream.
> 
> *1937-1945 = War Babies*
> World War II technically started in 1937 between Japan and China, and there also was a bit of a growth in birth rates that year, and those born during WW2 are often known as "pre-Boomers" because of this. Came of age in the mid 50s through mid 60s, which was the pinnacle of the Civil Rights Movement, so they could also be known as the Civil Rights Generation. Would've listened to the likes of Elvis Presley, Chuck Berry, Ray Charles, and Johnny Cash during their teenage years, and it was this generation in which people that popularized Boomer culture such as the Beatles, The Beach Boys, The Who, and Jimi Hendrix were born in.
> *
> [B]1946-1954 = Post-War Boomers
> The generation born after World War II and grew up as kids during the prosperous years of the 50s and 60s. Came of age during the mid 60s to early 70s, which was during the Vietnam War, which was an infamous topic among this generation so many would dodge the draft for that war and would join the Flower Children movement, giving them the nickname of the Hippie Generation. Are a lot more socially liberal and social cause oriented than previous generations because of these experiences.
> 
> 1955-1963 = Generation Jones
> In the traditional generation diagram are grouped with Baby Boomers, but in reality would actually have more in common with the cohort following. Are a lot more conservative than their Post-War counterparts, as they would've came of age during the mid 70s to early 80s and would therefore would've been more affected by the disastrous Carter presidency than the Vietnam War. Would've been the first generation to enjoy technology and media that set the stage for the ending years of the 20th century during their high school and/or college years, such as the Personal Computer, video games, hip hop music, and Star Wars.*
> 
> *1964-1972 = Reagan Generation
> The last generation to come of age during the Cold War. Were in high school and college as the Iron Curtain came crumbling down, with Ronald Reagan going on to bankrupt the Soviet Union with his 'Star Wars' program, with Reagan's Berlin Wall Speech, and the Fall of the Berlin Wall itself. Popularized MTV during their high school and college years, and listened to R&B, hip hop, hair metal, and dance pop as a result of it. Also commonly known as the Breakfast Club Generation due to their age when that movie came out.
> 
> 1973-1981 = Grunge Generation
> First cohort to come of age after the Cold War. Are a lot more liberal than their Reagan Generation counterparts, as it was this cohort that popularized the Grunge counter culture movement, and would've been very fond of Bill Clinton due to Bush Sr's Gulf War. Would've been the first generation to use the modern PC (Windows 95) during college, and the first generation to take video games seriously, as they were kids during the Atari and NES days and came of age during the Genesis/SNES and PS1/N64 days.
> 
> 1982-1990 = Millennials
> Also commonly referred to as the "9/11" Generation" as they were in their preteens and teens when the event occurred. Would've been coming of age during Bush's campaign and presidency, which they would remember so infamously particularly due to the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, though the Financial Crisis of 2007-08 also didn't help matters much. Are a very liberal cohort, and strong supporters for Barack Obama in 2008. Would've popularized Millennium Hip Hop (Eminem, 50 Cent, Nelly, etc.), pop-punk, emo, nu metal, and alternative metal during their high school and college years.*
> 
> *1991-1999 = Centennials
> Last generation born in years that begin with a "1". Would've all been in college during the Obama and Trump presidencies in which the Alt-Right and Marxist-Left movements have divided the country. Very anti-war and less likely to trust the US government due to its history in the Middle East and leaked documents from Wikileaks. Also the first generation to use smartphones, tablets, and use digital movie and TV streaming media during their coming of age years, and would've popularized electropop, indie, and rap ballad pop during their high school and college years.
> 
> 2000-2008 = iGeneration
> First generation born in years that begin with a "2". Still haven't came of age yet, so still too early to determine, but will be heavily affected by the political situation regarding the Alt-Right and Marxist-Left*.


You are almost correct about generations but i just disagreed with the some of sub generation that i highlight.*
1892-1900 = Lost Generation
The generation most affected by World War I as they were in their late teens to mid twenties during the war and therefore in the perfect shape to fight in it. Would be the "Lost" Generation due to growing up as kids in the rather quiet and uneventful world of the late 1890s to early 1910s only to have that innocence shattered by World War I. Would've been the last generation to really grow up in the horse and buggy era before the automobile took off. 

1901-1909 = Interbellum Generation
Would've been under 18 by the time World War I ended but also too old and out of shape by the time World War II started. Would've came of age during the Prohibition Era when gangsters started becoming powerful, and were the generation that popularized the Roaring Twenties; jazz, feature length films, and a more liberal sense of fashion for women. 

1910-1918 = Older GIs
Would've been in their twenties to thirties and most likely already married with children by the time World War II started. Would've still left these families to fight in this war, but were not as likely to contribute to the baby boom generation when they got home. Would've grown up as kids during America's prosperity following World War I, only to experience their teen years during the Great Depression. Would've popularized talkie films during their coming of age years.

1919-1927 = Younger GIs
The primary target of World War II as they were in their late teens to mid twenties during the war, and therefore in the perfect shape to fight in it. Would've been born during an era of good times, but still would've been children when the Great Depression occurred. For this reason, they conformed more to American society during America's economic miracle following World War II, which led them to create the baby boom generation.

1928-1936 = Silent Generation
All under 18 by the time World War II ended, but born before it, along with a pre-baby boom, started. Would've however fought in the Korean War, and would've therefore still contributed to the baby boom after coming home from that. Grew up during the Great Depression and World War II, but came of age during an era of good times, and therefore more likely to conform to the American Dream.

1937-1945 = War Babies
World War II technically started in 1937 between Japan and China, and there also was a bit of a growth in birth rates that year, and those born during WW2 are often known as "pre-Boomers" because of this. Came of age in the mid 1950s through mid 1960s(1955 to 1963), which was the pinnacle of the Civil Rights Movement, so they could also be known as the Civil Rights Generation. Would've listened to the likes of Elvis Presley, Chuck Berry, Ray Charles, and Johnny Cash during their teenage years, and it was this generation in which people that popularized Boomer culture such as the Beatles, The Beach Boys, The Who, and Jimi Hendrix were born in.*
*

1946-1955 = Post-War Boomers
The generation born after World War II and grew up as kids during the prosperous years of the 50s and 60s. Came of age during the mid 1960s to mid 1970s(1964-1973), which was during the Vietnam War, which was an infamous topic among this generation so many would dodge the draft for that war and would join the Flower Children movement, giving them the nickname of the Hippie Generation. Are a lot more socially liberal and social cause oriented than previous generations because of these experiences. 

1956-1964 = Generation Jones 
In the traditional generation diagram are grouped with Baby Boomers, but in reality would actually have more in common with the cohort following. Are a lot more conservative than their Post-War counterparts, as they would've came of age during the Mid 1970s to early 1980s(1976 to 1982) before the breakthrough of MTV and would therefore would've been more affected by the disastrous Carter presidency than the Vietnam War. Would've been the first generation to enjoy technology and media that set the stage for the ending years of the 20th century during their high school and/or college years, such as the Personal Computer, video games, hip hop music, and Star Wars. 

1965-1973 = Reagan Generation 
The last generation to come of age during the Breakthrough of MTV,Cold War and the fall of USSR(1983 to 1991) from Mid 1980s to 1991. Were in high school and college as the Iron Curtain came crumbling down, with Ronald Reagan going on to bankrupt the Soviet Union with his 'Star Wars' program, with Reagan's Berlin Wall Speech, and the Fall of the Berlin Wall itself. Popularized MTV during their high school and college years, and listened to New Wave Music,R&B, hip hop, hair metal, and dance pop as a result of it. Also commonly known as the Breakfast Club Generation due to their age like Pre teen and teenagers when that movie came out.

1974-1981 = Grunge Generation 
First cohort to come of age after the Cold War. Are a lot more liberal than their Reagan Generation counterparts, as it was this cohort that popularized the Grunge counter culture movement, and would've been very fond of Bill Clinton due to Bush Sr's Gulf War. Would've been the first generation to use the modern PC (Windows 95) during college, and the first generation to take video games seriously, as they were kids during the Atari and NES days and came of age during the Genesis/SNES and PS1/N64 days. 

1982-1991 = Millennials 
Also commonly referred to as the "9/11" Generation" as they were in their older child,preteens and teens when the event occurred. Would've been coming of age during Bush's campaign and presidency, which they would remember so infamously particularly due to the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, though the Financial Crisis of 2007-08 also didn't help matters much and Obama's first year as the president of USA. Are a very liberal cohort, and strong supporters for Barack Obama in 2008. Would've popularized Millennium Hip Hop (Eminem, 50 Cent, Nelly, etc.), pop-punk, emo, nu metal, and alternative metal during their high school and college years.

1992-2000 = Centennials 
They were the first generation to be in last part of 20th Century.They came of age in Early 2010s to Late 2010s(2010-2018)Would've all been in college during the Obama and Trump presidencies in which the Alt-Right and Marxist-Left movements have divided the country. Very anti-war and less likely to trust the US government due to its history in the Middle East and leaked documents from Wikileaks. Also the first generation to use smartphones, tablets, and use digital movie and TV streaming media during their coming of age years, and would've popularized electropop, indie, and rap ballad pop during their high school and college years.

2001-2009 = iGeneration
First generation born in years that begin with a "1" or in the 21st Century. Still haven't came of age yet but they are going come of age with 5G technology and phones in 2019, so still too early to determine, but will be heavily affected by the political situation regarding the Alt-Right and Marxist-Left.*


----------



## THY9899

andrewyu2005 said:


> You are almost correct about generations but i just disagreed with the some of sub generation that i highlight.*
> 1892-1900 = Lost Generation
> The generation most affected by World War I as they were in their late teens to mid twenties during the war and therefore in the perfect shape to fight in it. Would be the "Lost" Generation due to growing up as kids in the rather quiet and uneventful world of the late 1890s to early 1910s only to have that innocence shattered by World War I. Would've been the last generation to really grow up in the horse and buggy era before the automobile took off.
> 
> 1901-1909 = Interbellum Generation
> Would've been under 18 by the time World War I ended but also too old and out of shape by the time World War II started. Would've came of age during the Prohibition Era when gangsters started becoming powerful, and were the generation that popularized the Roaring Twenties; jazz, feature length films, and a more liberal sense of fashion for women.
> 
> 1910-1918 = Older GIs
> Would've been in their twenties to thirties and most likely already married with children by the time World War II started. Would've still left these families to fight in this war, but were not as likely to contribute to the baby boom generation when they got home. Would've grown up as kids during America's prosperity following World War I, only to experience their teen years during the Great Depression. Would've popularized talkie films during their coming of age years.
> 
> 1919-1927 = Younger GIs
> The primary target of World War II as they were in their late teens to mid twenties during the war, and therefore in the perfect shape to fight in it. Would've been born during an era of good times, but still would've been children when the Great Depression occurred. For this reason, they conformed more to American society during America's economic miracle following World War II, which led them to create the baby boom generation.
> 
> 1928-1936 = Silent Generation
> All under 18 by the time World War II ended, but born before it, along with a pre-baby boom, started. Would've however fought in the Korean War, and would've therefore still contributed to the baby boom after coming home from that. Grew up during the Great Depression and World War II, but came of age during an era of good times, and therefore more likely to conform to the American Dream.
> 
> 1937-1945 = War Babies
> World War II technically started in 1937 between Japan and China, and there also was a bit of a growth in birth rates that year, and those born during WW2 are often known as "pre-Boomers" because of this. Came of age in the mid 1950s through mid 1960s(1955 to 1963), which was the pinnacle of the Civil Rights Movement, so they could also be known as the Civil Rights Generation. Would've listened to the likes of Elvis Presley, Chuck Berry, Ray Charles, and Johnny Cash during their teenage years, and it was this generation in which people that popularized Boomer culture such as the Beatles, The Beach Boys, The Who, and Jimi Hendrix were born in.*
> *
> 
> 1946-1955 = Post-War Boomers
> The generation born after World War II and grew up as kids during the prosperous years of the 50s and 60s. Came of age during the mid 1960s to mid 1970s(1964-1973), which was during the Vietnam War, which was an infamous topic among this generation so many would dodge the draft for that war and would join the Flower Children movement, giving them the nickname of the Hippie Generation. Are a lot more socially liberal and social cause oriented than previous generations because of these experiences.
> 
> 1956-1964 = Generation Jones
> In the traditional generation diagram are grouped with Baby Boomers, but in reality would actually have more in common with the cohort following. Are a lot more conservative than their Post-War counterparts, as they would've came of age during the Mid 1970s to early 1980s(1976 to 1982) before the breakthrough of MTV and would therefore would've been more affected by the disastrous Carter presidency than the Vietnam War. Would've been the first generation to enjoy technology and media that set the stage for the ending years of the 20th century during their high school and/or college years, such as the Personal Computer, video games, hip hop music, and Star Wars.
> 
> 1965-1973 = Reagan Generation
> The last generation to come of age during the Breakthrough of MTV,Cold War and the fall of USSR(1983 to 1991) from Mid 1980s to 1991. Were in high school and college as the Iron Curtain came crumbling down, with Ronald Reagan going on to bankrupt the Soviet Union with his 'Star Wars' program, with Reagan's Berlin Wall Speech, and the Fall of the Berlin Wall itself. Popularized MTV during their high school and college years, and listened to New Wave Music,R&B, hip hop, hair metal, and dance pop as a result of it. Also commonly known as the Breakfast Club Generation due to their age like Pre teen and teenagers when that movie came out.
> 
> 1974-1981 = Grunge Generation
> First cohort to come of age after the Cold War. Are a lot more liberal than their Reagan Generation counterparts, as it was this cohort that popularized the Grunge counter culture movement, and would've been very fond of Bill Clinton due to Bush Sr's Gulf War. Would've been the first generation to use the modern PC (Windows 95) during college, and the first generation to take video games seriously, as they were kids during the Atari and NES days and came of age during the Genesis/SNES and PS1/N64 days.
> 
> 1982-1991 = Millennials
> Also commonly referred to as the "9/11" Generation" as they were in their older child,preteens and teens when the event occurred. Would've been coming of age during Bush's campaign and presidency, which they would remember so infamously particularly due to the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, though the Financial Crisis of 2007-08 also didn't help matters much and Obama's first year as the president of USA. Are a very liberal cohort, and strong supporters for Barack Obama in 2008. Would've popularized Millennium Hip Hop (Eminem, 50 Cent, Nelly, etc.), pop-punk, emo, nu metal, and alternative metal during their high school and college years.
> 
> 1992-2000 = Centennials
> They were the first generation to be in last part of 20th Century.They came of age in Early 2010s to Late 2010s(2010-2018)Would've all been in college during the Obama and Trump presidencies in which the Alt-Right and Marxist-Left movements have divided the country. Very anti-war and less likely to trust the US government due to its history in the Middle East and leaked documents from Wikileaks. Also the first generation to use smartphones, tablets, and use digital movie and TV streaming media during their coming of age years, and would've popularized electropop, indie, and rap ballad pop during their high school and college years.
> 
> 2001-2009 = iGeneration
> First generation born in years that begin with a "1" or in the 21st Century. Still haven't came of age yet but they are going come of age with 5G technology and phones in 2019, so still too early to determine, but will be heavily affected by the political situation regarding the Alt-Right and Marxist-Left.*


*


I make a generation chart for Malaysian,how do you think?(If you really want 2000 to be part of gen Y also can but then it'll not smooth LOL)
BB (1946~1963) Post World War II/Pre-Malaysia generation 
Gen X (1964~1981) Pre-Mahathir generation
Gen Y (1982~1999) Rapid develop generation
Gen Z (2000~2017) Modern generation


Silent gen/BB towards BB (1946~1948) Malayan Union replaced by Federation of Malaya
Early BB (1949~1952) University of Malaya established
Core BB (1953~1956) Malaya general election
Late BB (1957~1960) Malaya independence
BB/X towards BB (1961~1963) Malaysia established
BB/X towards X (1964~1966) Singapore expelled from Malaysia
Early X (1967~1970) 13 May incident
Core X (1971~1974) Malaysian new economic policy
Late X (1975~1978) Malaysian Airline System Flight 653
X/Y towards X (1979~1981) Tun Dr Mahathir Mohammad be the 4th prime minister
X/Y towards Y (1982~1984) Labuan be the 2nd federal territory
Early Y (1985~1988) First Malaysian car launched
Core Y (1989~1992) Vision 2020
Late Y (1993~1996) Multimedia Super Corridor launched
Y/Z towards Y (1997~1999) Petronas Twin Towers opened
Y/Z towards Z (2000~2002) MyKad launched
Early Z (2003~2006) Abdullah Ahmad Badawi be the 5th prime minister
Core Z (2007~2010) Najib Tun Razak be the 6th prime minister
Late Z (2011~2014) Malaysian general election 
Z/Alpha towards Z (2015~2017) Good and Services Tax(GST) implemented*


----------



## Rainbowz

THY9899 said:


> I make a generation chart for Malaysian,how do you think?(If you really want 2000 to be part of gen Y also can but then it'll not smooth LOL)
> BB (1946~1963) Post World War II/Pre-Malaysia generation
> Gen X (1964~1981) Pre-Mahathir generation
> Gen Y (1982~1999) Rapid develop generation
> Gen Z (2000~2017) Modern generation
> 
> 
> Silent gen/BB towards BB (1946~1948) Malayan Union replaced by Federation of Malaya
> Early BB (1949~1952) University of Malaya established
> Core BB (1953~1956) Malaya general election
> Late BB (1957~1960) Malaya independence
> BB/X towards BB (1961~1963) Malaysia established
> BB/X towards X (1964~1966) Singapore expelled from Malaysia
> Early X (1967~1970) 13 May incident
> Core X (1971~1974) Malaysian new economic policy
> Late X (1975~1978) Malaysian Airline System Flight 653
> X/Y towards X (1979~1981) Tun Dr Mahathir Mohammad be the 4th prime minister
> X/Y towards Y (1982~1984) Labuan be the 2nd federal territory
> Early Y (1985~1988) First Malaysian car launched
> Core Y (1989~1992) Vision 2020
> Late Y (1993~1996) Multimedia Super Corridor launched
> Y/Z towards Y (1997~1999) Petronas Twin Towers opened
> Y/Z towards Z (2000~2002) MyKad launched
> Early Z (2003~2006) Abdullah Ahmad Badawi be the 5th prime minister
> Core Z (2007~2010) Najib Tun Razak be the 6th prime minister
> Late Z (2011~2014) Malaysian general election
> Z/Alpha towards Z (2015~2017) Good and Services Tax(GST) implemented


I disagree. I was born in 2002 but I see myself more as an early Z. And I don't think someone born in 2014 is apart of Gen Z IMO.


----------



## California Kid

SlyCooper97 said:


> How generations should be redefined;
> 
> *1892-1900 = Lost Generation*
> The generation most affected by World War I as they were in their late teens to mid twenties during the war and therefore in the perfect shape to fight in it. Would be the "Lost" Generation due to growing up as kids in the rather quiet and uneventful world of the late 1890s to early 1910s only to have that innocence shattered by World War I. Would've been the last generation to really grow up in the horse and buggy era before the automobile took off.
> 
> *1901-1909 = Interbellum Generation*
> Would've been under 18 by the time World War I ended but also too old and out of shape by the time World War II started. Would've come of age during the Prohibition Era when gangsters started becoming powerful and were the generation that popularized the Roaring Twenties; jazz, feature-length films, and a more liberal sense of fashion for women.
> 
> *1910-1918 = Older GIs*
> Would've been in their twenties to thirties and most likely already married with children by the time World War II started. Would've still left these families to fight in this war, but were not as likely to contribute to the baby boom generation when they got home. Would've grown up as kids during America's prosperity following World War I, only to experience their teen years during the Great Depression. Would've popularized talkie films during their coming of age years.
> 
> *1919-1927 = Younger GIs*
> The primary target of World War II as they were in their late teens the to mid twenties during the war, and therefore in the perfect shape to fight in it. Would've been born during an era of good times, but still would've been children when the Great Depression occurred. For this reason, they conformed more to American society during America's economic miracle following World War II, which led them to create the baby boom generation.
> 
> *1928-1936 = Silent Generation*
> All under 18 by the time World War II ended, but born before it, along with a pre-baby boom, started. Would've however fought in the Korean War, and would've therefore still contributed to the baby boom after coming home from that. Grew up during the Great Depression and World War II, but came of age during an era of good times, and therefore more likely to conform to the American Dream.
> 
> *1937-1945 = War Babies*
> World War II technically started in 1937 between Japan and China, and there also was a bit of a growth in birth rates that year, and those born during WW2 are often known as "pre-Boomers" because of this. Came of age in the mid-50s through mid-60s, which was the pinnacle of the Civil Rights Movement, so they could also be known as the Civil Rights Generation. Would've listened to the likes of Elvis Presley, Chuck Berry, Ray Charles, and Johnny Cash during their teenage years, and it was this generation in which people that popularized Boomer cultures such as the Beatles, The Beach Boys, The Who, and Jimi Hendrix were born in.
> 
> *1946-1954 = Post-War Boomers*
> The generation born after World War II and grew up as kids during the prosperous years of the 50s and 60s. Came of age during the mid-60s to early 70s, which was during the Vietnam War, which was an infamous topic among this generation so many would dodge the draft for that war and would join the Flower Children movement, giving them the nickname of the Hippie Generation. Are a lot more socially liberal and social cause oriented than previous generations because of these experiences.
> 
> *1955-1963 = Generation Jones*
> In the traditional generation diagram are grouped with Baby Boomers, but in reality, would actually have more in common with the cohort following. Are a lot more conservative than their Post-War counterparts, as they would've came of age during the mid 70s to early 80s and would therefore would've been more affected by the disastrous Carter presidency than the Vietnam War. Would've been the first generation to enjoy technology and media that set the stage for the ending years of the 20th century during their high school and/or college years, such as the Personal Computer, video games, hip-hop music, and Star Wars.
> 
> *1964-1972 = Reagan Generation*
> The last generation to come of age during the Cold War. Were in high school and college as the Iron Curtain came crumbling down, with Ronald Reagan going on to bankrupt the Soviet Union with his 'Star Wars' program, with Reagan's Berlin Wall Speech, and the Fall of the Berlin Wall itself. Popularized MTV during their high school and college years, and listened to R&B, hip-hop, hair metal, and dance-pop as a result of it. Also commonly known as the Breakfast Club Generation due to their age when that movie came out.
> 
> *1973-1981 = Grunge Generation*
> The first cohort to come of age after the Cold War. Are a lot more liberal than their Reagan Generation counterparts, as it was this cohort that popularized the Grunge counter culture movement, and would've been very fond of Bill Clinton due to Bush Sr's Gulf War. Would've been the first generation to use the modern PC (Windows 95) during college, and the first generation to take video games seriously, as they were kids during the Atari and NES days and came of age during the Genesis/SNES and PS1/N64 days.
> 
> *1982-1990 = Millennials*
> Also commonly referred to as the "9/11" Generation" as they were in their preteens and teens when the event occurred. Would've been coming of age during Bush's campaign and the presidency, which they would remember so infamously particularly due to the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq, though the Financial Crisis of 2007-08 also didn't help matters much. Are a very liberal cohort, and strong supporters of Barack Obama in 2008. Would've popularized Millennium Hip Hop (Eminem, 50 Cent, Nelly, etc.), pop-punk, emo, nu metal, and alternative metal during their high school and college years.
> 
> *1991-1999 = Centennials*
> Last generation born in years that begin with a "1". Would've all been in college during the Obama and Trump presidencies in which the Alt-Right and Marxist-Left movements have divided the country. Very anti-war and less likely to trust the US government due to its history in the Middle East and leaked documents from Wikileaks. Also the first generation to use smartphones, tablets, and use digital movie and TV streaming media during their coming of age years, and would've popularized electropop, indie, and rap ballad pop during their high school and college years.
> 
> *2000-2008 = iGeneration*
> First generation born in years that begin with a "2". Still haven't come of age yet, so still too early to determine, but will be heavily affected by the political situation regarding the Alt-Right and Marxist-Left.


This is actually a great accurate detailed post, and I appreciate the effort you had to put it together. It could work as all generations are separated into two cohorts; however, the only issues with the lists is the Millennial and the Gen Z ones. I'm not sure if you have been keeping up with recent articles these days, but there have been lots of them that have 1995/96 as the start of the latter rather than 2000.

As for the politics of the Centennial group, I don't remember the first half of that group seeing or hearing much of Alt-Right and Marxist-Left movements during their college years. That would be more towards the end of Obama's administration which by then the first half of the Centennials would have been finished with college. 

OTT, great job!


----------



## THY9899

Rainbowz said:


> THY9899 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I make a generation chart for Malaysian,how do you think?(If you really want 2000 to be part of gen Y also can but then it'll not smooth LOL)
> BB (1946~1963) Post World War II/Pre-Malaysia generation
> Gen X (1964~1981) Pre-Mahathir generation
> Gen Y (1982~1999) Rapid develop generation
> Gen Z (2000~2017) Modern generation
> 
> 
> Silent gen/BB towards BB (1946~1948) Malayan Union replaced by Federation of Malaya
> Early BB (1949~1952) University of Malaya established
> Core BB (1953~1956) Malaya general election
> Late BB (1957~1960) Malaya independence
> BB/X towards BB (1961~1963) Malaysia established
> BB/X towards X (1964~1966) Singapore expelled from Malaysia
> Early X (1967~1970) 13 May incident
> Core X (1971~1974) Malaysian new economic policy
> Late X (1975~1978) Malaysian Airline System Flight 653
> X/Y towards X (1979~1981) Tun Dr Mahathir Mohammad be the 4th prime minister
> X/Y towards Y (1982~1984) Labuan be the 2nd federal territory
> Early Y (1985~1988) First Malaysian car launched
> Core Y (1989~1992) Vision 2020
> Late Y (1993~1996) Multimedia Super Corridor launched
> Y/Z towards Y (1997~1999) Petronas Twin Towers opened
> Y/Z towards Z (2000~2002) MyKad launched
> Early Z (2003~2006) Abdullah Ahmad Badawi be the 5th prime minister
> Core Z (2007~2010) Najib Tun Razak be the 6th prime minister
> Late Z (2011~2014) Malaysian general election
> Z/Alpha towards Z (2015~2017) Good and Services Tax(GST) implemented
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree. I was born in 2002 but I see myself more as an early Z. And I don't think someone born in 2014 is apart of Gen Z IMO.
Click to expand...

Erm...Since you're not Malaysian,this wouldn't apply to you and you would be early Z since you're western people.Malaysia doesn't need to follow USA's standard.Malaysia's generation usually start and end later than any other western nations.You can check out the website to know more about Malaysia's generation
http://says.com/my/lifestyle/the-differences-between-generations-in-malaysia


----------



## 408610

THY9899 said:


> I make a generation chart for Malaysian,how do you think?(If you really want 2000 to be part of gen Y also can but then it'll not smooth LOL)
> BB (1946~1963) Post World War II/Pre-Malaysia generation
> Gen X (1964~1981) Pre-Mahathir generation
> Gen Y (1982~1999) Rapid develop generation
> Gen Z (2000~2017) Modern generation
> 
> 
> Silent gen/BB towards BB (1946~1948) Malayan Union replaced by Federation of Malaya
> Early BB (1949~1952) University of Malaya established
> Core BB (1953~1956) Malaya general election
> Late BB (1957~1960) Malaya independence
> BB/X towards BB (1961~1963) Malaysia established
> BB/X towards X (1964~1966) Singapore expelled from Malaysia
> Early X (1967~1970) 13 May incident
> Core X (1971~1974) Malaysian new economic policy
> Late X (1975~1978) Malaysian Airline System Flight 653
> X/Y towards X (1979~1981) Tun Dr Mahathir Mohammad be the 4th prime minister
> X/Y towards Y (1982~1984) Labuan be the 2nd federal territory
> Early Y (1985~1988) First Malaysian car launched
> Core Y (1989~1992) Vision 2020
> Late Y (1993~1996) Multimedia Super Corridor launched
> Y/Z towards Y (1997~1999) Petronas Twin Towers opened
> Y/Z towards Z (2000~2002) MyKad launched
> Early Z (2003~2006) Abdullah Ahmad Badawi be the 5th prime minister
> Core Z (2007~2010) Najib Tun Razak be the 6th prime minister
> Late Z (2011~2014) Malaysian general election
> Z/Alpha towards Z (2015~2017) Good and Services Tax(GST) implemented


BB (1946~1964) Post World War II/Pre-Malaysia generation/Baby Boomers
Gen X (1965~1981) Pre-Dr M and Reagan generation/MTV Generation
Gen Y (1982~2000) Rapid develop generation/Millennials
Gen Z (2001~2019) Modern generation/Plural

I think it is going to be smooth.I update it by using my own way of defining Generations which is combining the western event particularly US with the event of Brunei and Malaysia.
Early BB (1946~1949) Malayan Union replaced by Federation of Malaya/Post World War 2/SAJ Era
Core BB (1950~1960) University of Malaya/ established Malaya general election/Malaya independence(Pre-Malaysia Era)/Pre-Kennedy Era/SOAS III Era Part 1
Late BB (1961~1964)- Malaysia set up/The Rise and Death of JFK/SOAS III Era Part 2
Early X(1965~1968) Singapore expelled from Malaysia/Lyndon Era/SHHB ascended the throne as the Sultan of Brunei
Core X (1969~1977) 13 May incident,Malaysia Economic Policy and Malaysia Airlines 653 and Watergate Scandal/Nixon and Ford Era/Carter became the 39th US's President
Late X(1978~1981)-Malaysian's most hated pm or the Former Malaysian PM whom Most of the Malaysian love to talk bad or criticised or condemned about became the 4th prime minister and he has done a lot of mistakes that malaysian love to talk about and also the good things that Most of Malaysian don't love or want to talk about during his premiership/Reagan became the 40th US's President
Early Y (1982~1985) Labuan be the 2nd federal territory and First Malaysian car launched/MTV's Breakthrough or breaking 'the color barrier 'and Brunei's independence
Core Y (1986~1996)-The Launch and Rise of First Malaysian Car,Vision 2020 and Malaysian Multimedia Super Corridor Launched,Reagan,Bush and Clinton Era
Late Y (1997~2000) Asian Financial Crisis/Petronas Twin Towers opened and the turn of New Millennium/The last Era or year of 20th Century 
Early Z (2001~2004) The Start of 21st Century,Bush Era Part 1,MyKad launched,9/11,Iraq War and AABD be the 5th prime minister
Early Z (2005~2015) Web 2.0 or Social Media Era,Jibby be the 6th prime minister,Malaysian General election 2013,GST(Good and Service Taxes) Imposed and etcs(MH 370,MH17,Airasia QZ 8501),Bush Era Part 2 and Obama Era
Late Z(2016~2019)-The Final Era of Obama's Presidency/The Next Election of Malaysia/Donald Trump Era and Golden Jubilee of Brunei's Sultan(SHHB)'s accession of the throne


----------



## THY9899

andrewyu2005 said:


> BB (1946~1964) Post World War II/Pre-Malaysia generation/Baby Boomers
> Gen X (1965~1981) Pre-Dr M and Reagan generation/MTV Generation
> Gen Y (1982~2000) Rapid develop generation/Millennials
> Gen Z (2001~2019) Modern generation/Plural
> 
> I think it is going to be smooth.I update it by using my own way of defining Generations which is combining the western event particularly US with the event of Brunei and Malaysia.
> Early BB (1946~1949) Malayan Union replaced by Federation of Malaya/Post World War 2/SAJ Era
> Core BB (1950~1960) University of Malaya/ established Malaya general election/Malaya independence(Pre-Malaysia Era)/Pre-Kennedy Era/SOAS III Era Part 1
> Late BB (1961~1964)- Malaysia set up/The Rise and Death of JFK/SOAS III Era Part 2
> Early X(1965~1968) Singapore expelled from Malaysia/Lyndon Era/SHHB ascended the throne as the Sultan of Brunei
> Core X (1969~1977) 13 May incident,Malaysia Economic Policy and Malaysia Airlines 653 and Watergate Scandal/Nixon and Ford Era/Carter became the 39th US's President
> Late X(1978~1981)-Malaysian's most hated pm or the Former Malaysian PM whom Most of the Malaysian love to talk bad or criticised or condemned about became the 4th prime minister and he has done a lot of mistakes that malaysian love to talk about and also the good things that Most of Malaysian don't love or want to talk about during his premiership/Reagan became the 40th US's President
> Early Y (1982~1985) Labuan be the 2nd federal territory and First Malaysian car launched/MTV's Breakthrough or breaking 'the color barrier 'and Brunei's independence
> Core Y (1986~1996)-The Launch and Rise of First Malaysian Car,Vision 2020 and Malaysian Multimedia Super Corridor Launched,Reagan,Bush and Clinton Era
> Late Y (1997~2000) Asian Financial Crisis/Petronas Twin Towers opened and the turn of New Millennium/The last Era or year of 20th Century
> Early Z (2001~2004) The Start of 21st Century,Bush Era Part 1,MyKad launched,9/11,Iraq War and AABD be the 5th prime minister
> Early Z (2005~2015) Web 2.0 or Social Media Era,Jibby be the 6th prime minister,Malaysian General election 2013,GST(Good and Service Taxes) Imposed and etcs(MH 370,MH17,Airasia QZ 8501),Bush Era Part 2 and Obama Era
> Late Z(2016~2019)-The Final Era of Obama's Presidency/The Next Election of Malaysia/Donald Trump Era and Golden Jubilee of Brunei's Sultan(SHHB)'s accession of the throne


I think in overall that's quite accurate but I need to some adjustment for baby boomer.For USA, baby boomer will be someone born in 1946~1964 but for Malaysia it can't called baby boomer but should called as Pre-Malaysia generation because there's no phenomenon of baby boomer in Malaysia so Pre-Malaysia gen will be someone born in 1946~1963 since Malaysia is set up in 16 Sep 1963.For gen z, it shouldn't until 2019,who knows any major change in the world within 2017~2019 right?


----------



## THY9899

Deleted


----------



## 408610

THY9899 said:


> I think in overall that's quite accurate but I need to some adjustment for baby boomer.For USA, baby boomer will be someone born in 1946~1964 but for Malaysia it can't called baby boomer but should called as Pre-Malaysia generation because there's no phenomenon of baby boomer in Malaysia so Pre-Malaysia gen will be someone born in 1946~1963 since Malaysia is set up in 16 Sep 1963.For gen z, it shouldn't until 2019,who knows any major change in the world within 2017~2019 right?


Well you are wrong because there is a phenomenon of Baby Boomers in Malaysia.Read this source.http://hrmars.com/hrmars_papers/Demographic_Transformation_in_Defining_Malaysian_Generations.pdf. We are definitely following the name of the generations in USA.


----------



## THY9899

andrewyu2005 said:


> THY9899 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think in overall that's quite accurate but I need to some adjustment for baby boomer.For USA, baby boomer will be someone born in 1946~1964 but for Malaysia it can't called baby boomer but should called as Pre-Malaysia generation because there's no phenomenon of baby boomer in Malaysia so Pre-Malaysia gen will be someone born in 1946~1963 since Malaysia is set up in 16 Sep 1963.For gen z, it shouldn't until 2019,who knows any major change in the world within 2017~2019 right?
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are wrong because there is a phenomenon of Baby Boomers in Malaysia.Read this source.http://hrmars.com/hrmars_papers/Demographic_Transformation_in_Defining_Malaysian_Generations.pdf. We are definitely following the name of the generations in USA.
Click to expand...

OK.So it should be like this by this source: 
1943~1960 (Baby boomer) 
1961~1981 (Gen X) 
1982~2004 (Gen Y) 
2005+ (Gen Z) 

For me it will be like this: 
1946~1963 (BB)
1964~1981 (X)
1982~1999 (Y)
2000~2017 (Z) 
Each span 18 years 

For you and quite a lot of sources will be like this: 
1946~1964 (BB) 
1965~1981 (X) 
1982~2000 (Y) 
2001~2019 (Z) 

PerC will be like this: 
1946~1964 (BB) 
1965~1976 (X) 
1977~1974 (Y) 
1995+ (Z)

Even some sources have the gen cutoff like this: 
1946~1964 (BB)
1965~1976 (X) 
1977~1983 (Xennial) 
1984~1991 (Y) 
1992~2000 (Zennial) 
2001+ (Z)

So different people have different opinions and their reasons,we just stick to our opinions and I just stop here because I don't want to have endless debate.I hope in one day sociologist will set the cutoff......


----------



## THY9899

andrewyu2005 said:


> Well you are wrong because there is a phenomenon of Baby Boomers in Malaysia.Read this source.http://hrmars.com/hrmars_papers/Demographic_Transformation_in_Defining_Malaysian_Generations.pdf. We are definitely following the name of the generations in USA.


Recently I found out an article about Malaysia's generation.The range of baby boomer,gen x,gen y and gen z is same as the PDF you sent.So I'm gonna believe this definition:
From Baby Boomers To Gen Z: Here’s A Breakdown Of When Each Generation Begins And Ends 
So undoubtedly I'm gen y haha


----------



## Judson Joist

Grunger here (born in 1980). I've been an "E.V.I.L. Republican" since I developed my sense of political identity circa 1993-94. Never was a Clinton fan and I've always had a "Cold War" mentality (which I developed after the Cold War). When I say "always," I mean "ever since I knew myself philosophically." All forms of collectivism are lame.

E.V.I.L. = Energy. Vitality. Independence. Liberty.


----------



## 408610

THY9899 said:


> OK.So it should be like this by this source:
> 1943~1960 (Baby boomer)
> 1961~1981 (Gen X)
> 1982~2004 (Gen Y)
> 2005+ (Gen Z)
> 
> For me it will be like this:
> 1946~1963 (BB)
> 1964~1981 (X)
> 1982~1999 (Y)
> 2000~2017 (Z)
> Each span 18 years
> 
> For you and quite a lot of sources will be like this:
> 1946~1964 (BB)
> 1965~1981 (X)
> 1982~2000 (Y)
> 2001~2019 (Z)
> 
> PerC will be like this:
> 1946~1964 (BB)
> 1965~1976 (X)
> 1977~1974 (Y)
> 1995+ (Z)
> 
> Even some sources have the gen cutoff like this:
> 1946~1964 (BB)
> 1965~1976 (X)
> 1977~1983 (Xennial)
> 1984~1991 (Y)
> 1992~2000 (Zennial)
> 2001+ (Z)
> 
> So different people have different opinions and their reasons,we just stick to our opinions and I just stop here because I don't want to have endless debate.I hope in one day sociologist will set the cutoff......


well said.I also do not want to have an endless debate with you.Different people have different opinions.


----------



## 481450

Deleted


----------



## 481450

Deleted


----------



## 481450

Deleted


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

WiiFan2 said:


> Deleted


Please stop deleting all of your posts.


----------



## karlpalaka

THY9899 said:


> andrewyu2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THY9899 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think in overall that's quite accurate but I need to some adjustment for baby boomer.For USA, baby boomer will be someone born in 1946~1964 but for Malaysia it can't called baby boomer but should called as Pre-Malaysia generation because there's no phenomenon of baby boomer in Malaysia so Pre-Malaysia gen will be someone born in 1946~1963 since Malaysia is set up in 16 Sep 1963.For gen z, it shouldn't until 2019,who knows any major change in the world within 2017~2019 right?
> 
> 
> 
> Well you are wrong because there is a phenomenon of Baby Boomers in Malaysia.Read this source.http://hrmars.com/hrmars_papers/Demographic_Transformation_in_Defining_Malaysian_Generations.pdf. We are definitely following the name of the generations in USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK.So it should be like this by this source:
> 1943~1960 (Baby boomer)
> 1961~1981 (Gen X)
> 1982~2004 (Gen Y)
> 2005+ (Gen Z)
> 
> For me it will be like this:
> 1946~1963 (BB)
> 1964~1981 (X)
> 1982~1999 (Y)
> 2000~2017 (Z)
> Each span 18 years
> 
> For you and quite a lot of sources will be like this:
> 1946~1964 (BB)
> 1965~1981 (X)
> 1982~2000 (Y)
> 2001~2019 (Z)
> 
> PerC will be like this:
> 1946~1964 (BB)
> 1965~1976 (X)
> 1977~1974 (Y)
> 1995+ (Z)
> 
> Even some sources have the gen cutoff like this:
> 1946~1964 (BB)
> 1965~1976 (X)
> 1977~1983 (Xennial)
> 1984~1991 (Y)
> 1992~2000 (Zennial)
> 2001+ (Z)
> 
> So different people have different opinions and their reasons,we just stick to our opinions and I just stop here because I don't want to have endless debate.I hope in one day sociologist will set the cutoff......
Click to expand...

I agree with defintions 2, 3, and 5. Believe it or not, I have seen many sources that use this. This is my favorite one, and the easiest to remember.

1940-1959: BB 
1960-1979: X
1980-1999: Y
2000-2019: Z

Each is 2 full decades long.


----------



## q543frodomar

My definition of generations are as follows:

1946-1963: Baby Boomers

Early Boomers: 1946-1949

Core Boomers: 1950-1958

Late Boomers: 1959-1963

1946: Born after the war ended

1963: Graduated high school before MTV was launched and born before JFK was assassinated

Gen X: 1964-1981

Early X: 1964-1968

Core X: 1969-1976

Late X: 1977-1981

1964: Were under 16 when disco died in 1979, when the first cellular network launched, and graduated from high school after MTV launched.

1981: Graduated from high school before Y2K and 9/11, spent most of their childhood in the 80s

Millennials: 1982-1999

Early Millennials: 1982-1987
Core Millennials: 1988-1994
Late Millennials: 1995-1999

1982: Graduated from high school after Y2K
1999: Last to be born before Y2K and the last to enter school before YouTube launched.

Gen Z: 2000-2016

Early Z: 2000-2004
Core Z: 2005-2011
Late Z: 2012-2016

2000: Born after Y2K and entered school after YouTube launched in 2005
2016: Most were born before Trump won and Obama exited office.


----------



## Gmkl

karlpalaka said:


> I agree with defintions 2, 3, and 5. Believe it or not, I have seen many sources that use this. This is my favorite one, and the easiest to remember.
> 
> 1940-1959: BB
> 1960-1979: X
> 1980-1999: Y
> 2000-2019: Z
> 
> Each is 2 full decades long.


these definitions are the best, a generation should span 20 years and for the sake of simplicity all 80s and 90s borns are included into Gen Y


----------



## karlpalaka

q543frodomar said:


> My definition of generations are as follows:
> 
> 1946-1963: Baby Boomers
> 
> Early Boomers: 1946-1949
> 
> Core Boomers: 1950-1958
> 
> Late Boomers: 1959-1963
> 
> 1946: Born after the war ended
> 
> 1963: Graduated high school before MTV was launched and born before JFK was assassinated
> 
> Gen X: 1964-1981
> 
> Early X: 1964-1968
> 
> Core X: 1969-1976
> 
> Late X: 1977-1981
> 
> 1964: Were under 16 when disco died in 1979, when the first cellular network launched, and graduated from high school after MTV launched.
> 
> 1981: Graduated from high school before Y2K and 9/11, spent most of their childhood in the 80s
> 
> Millennials: 1982-1999
> 
> Early Millennials: 1982-1987
> Core Millennials: 1988-1994
> Late Millennials: 1995-1999
> 
> 1982: Graduated from high school after Y2K
> 1999: Last to be born before Y2K and the last to enter school before YouTube launched.
> 
> Gen Z: 2000-2016
> 
> Early Z: 2000-2004
> Core Z: 2005-2011
> Late Z: 2012-2016
> 
> 2000: Born after Y2K and entered school after YouTube launched in 2005
> 2016: Most were born before Trump won and Obama exited office.


1983 were the last to graduate high school before 9/11, so I would just cut out the part where you said "and 9/11". 1981 though was the last to graduate before the calender years began with a 2 instead of a 1.


----------



## karlpalaka

Gmkl said:


> these definitions are the best, a generation should span 20 years and for the sake of simplicity all 80s and 90s borns are included into Gen Y


Many sources use the every two decade rule, which I love best. Honestly, most think like this.


----------

